
Disposable Mask Under the Microscope - callmekit
http://sdymphoto.com/post/2020/09/07/disposable-mask/
======
megamike
what am I looking at??

~~~
petee
Appears to show the manufacturing method - plastic strands spot welded
together. The inconsistency of the openings is a great example of why the real
stuff is so hard to make. It'd be nice to see what the actual scale of this is

~~~
callmekit
On the first photo, the whole horizontal field of view is about 6mm. On the
second - about 3mm.

